# Corrado's Wine Competition



## JohnT

Folks, 

They just announced that this year's competition will be held on January 24, 2015 at 6pm at the "Venetian" in Garfield, NJ.

Last year, they had over 800 entries with over 2000 people attending! 

Entries are $15.00 and tickets for the event (which includes the best Italian buffet I ever had) is $120 per ticket. If you order 10 or more tickets, the cost drops to $110 per ticket. 

I know that $120 is steep, but they really go far to give you your money's worth. It is like you died and went to winemaker's heaven!


----------



## Boatboy24

I thought the Venetian was in Vegas...


----------



## JohnT

No that on in vegas is a much cheaper version...

Here is a link.. 

http://www.venetiannj.com/


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Here is a link..
> 
> http://www.venetiannj.com/



Wow, that is scary! That promo is pitched right from the heart of the wedding-industrial complex.


----------



## JohnT

YUP, That's the way weddings go in Jersey... Small and understated..


----------



## franki1926

It's a great night out. Like what has been stated the food is awesome plus the have a room filled with all there venders with cheese, olives, meats, etc. The icing on the cake besides the contest is the wine bar pouring all of the finalist wines. Every year my table grows. I almost forgot to mention, Wine Maker of the Year wins a $2000 Gift card. That buys a lot of grapes. Does anyone know of a bigger prize for a homemade competition ?


----------



## JohnT

franki1926 said:


> It's a great night out. Like what has been stated the food is awesome plus the have a room filled with all there venders with cheese, olives, meats, etc. The icing on the cake besides the contest is the wine bar pouring all of the finalist wines. Every year my table grows. I almost forgot to mention, Wine Maker of the Year wins a $2000 Gift card. That buys a lot of grapes. Does anyone know of a bigger prize for a homemade competition ?



wow. much better. when i won, it was only a trip to napa.


----------



## franki1926

I am dropping off my entries on Friday. Is anyone from the group entering this year ?


----------



## JohnT

I might be entering a couple.....


----------



## franki1926

dropped off mine today, 9 wines and 2 labels. The manager told have hav gotten a lot of entries so far.


----------



## franki1926

last day for entries is tomorrow


----------



## franki1926

They posted pictures of the judging today on there FB page, it looks like the got a lot of entries


----------



## JohnT

Good luck everybody!


----------



## franki1926

I was at there store yesterday, 1800 tickets sold for the dinner and around 800 entries this year. Now hoping the snow to stay away. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Wine-O

I will be there as well. I only entered a couple of wines, a couple of labels, a couple of liqueurs and a grappa. I had a hard time filling my table this year, a lot of my friends make wine from kits and last year they never announced the kit wine awards at the show. They were so pissed off they don't want to go back! I will make sure I don't eat anything starting Thursday so I can make room!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## franki1926

tonights the big night !


----------



## franki1926

Oh what a night ! I entered 9 wines and all 9 made the finals. 3 Gold, 2 Silver and 4 Bronze. Truly humbled.


----------



## Wine-O

WTG Franki!!, I entered 11, 9 finalists, 4 gold, 3 silver, & 2 bronze, plus third place for a label. My friend entered his first 2 ever and got 2 medals and Best of Show White for his Pinot Grigio! I am still STUFFED!!


----------



## joeswine

Do they post Winners I can't seem to find this year's?


----------



## Alan tate

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought the Venetian was in Vegas...


At those prices you may as well go gambling


----------

